# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  máy in nhẻo nhựa -- In 3D -- WW & AKM &JML-- CNC Đà Nẵng

## writewin

thấy dạo này in 3d hót quá nên cũng làm thử 1 con để thỏa máu đam mê với lại cũng định làm cách đây khá lâu rôi, vì đang nhận làm 2 con máy CNC tiếp, nên chia làm 2 nhóm, em lo nhóm làm CNC còn akm với JML làm in 3d nên em ko chụp dc nhiều hình ^^, mới làm dc 1 tuần, máy đã chạy qua lại còn thiếu trục Z vừa nhận dc visme anh NamCNC gởi vào chiều nay, mai gắn lên chốt lại kế hoạch 1 tuần ^^

nguyên một hộp hầm bà lằng





xong 2 ngày đầu tiên



thêm 2 ngày nữa



hôm nay thì lên hình khá chuẩn rồi, nhưng em bận quá ko chụp dc ^^, mai chụp chốt luôn, h lo mua nhựa để tuần sau in thử, đại ca hay đại gia nào có dư để lại em 1 tí ^^

----------

kametoco, mig21, solero

----------


## writewin

thêm tí hình cho xôm ^^

máy xong lâu rồi mà h mới up, h êh

anh em cùng nhau ngồi test máy ^^

 



sau bao ngày chờ đợi thì mấy em nhựa ABS cũng về ^^, chuẩn bị ngày mai chiến tiếp

----------

CKD, duonghoang, im_atntc, kametoco, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Ngon quá, chiều nay chạy demo đi Thắng , để mình với bác THN ghé coi luôn, hehe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## im_atntc

Cuộn dây abs dài bao nhiêu và khoảng bao nhiêu thóc anh Thắng ơi.
Ah, có bác nào thử in thép 3D bằng máy hàn tig dây hàn thay vì dây nhựa chưa nhỉ :-D

----------


## jimmyli

đã có người làm thử rồi đấy anh, seach gg với từ khoá metal 3d printer, cuộn nhựa hình như 1kg đó không biết dài bao nhiu

----------

im_atntc

----------


## trongnam

Mua mấy đồ này ở đâu bác?

----------


## duonghoang

Ở đây có nè bác.

http://www.3dprinter.vn

----------

trongnam

----------

